# HELP! CANT GET PASSED FASTBOOT



## cmac93hatch (Dec 25, 2011)

ok so i updated the new software version .901 and went to root it using p3's root method something happened and now im stuck in fast boot with a flash failure message. ive tried rsd with the sbf files and it fails at the first process. and take make matters worse my batter is now dead i have my phone in stock recovery right now hoping that it is charging some. does anybody have any ideas on how i can fix this or did i just really f**k up my phone.


----------



## SamuriHL (Nov 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13105-a-easier-way-back-to-the-update-path/

Is that the "SBF" you tried? (They're not SBF anymore just for the record). That's the method I used to unbrick my phone from the same error you're getting. (I saw your other posts on DF) What I did is this:

1) Power off the phone
2) hold both volume buttons and power on
3) go down to AB FastBoot and hit volume up to select it

Then I ran the process in the first post of the thread I just linked to. Basically extract the zip file, open RSD Lite, and jam with the XML file. *HOWEVER*....please note this one carefully....for YOU, you need to extract the CBT.BIN file from the 901 update.zip file and drop it in the folder you extracted the zip file from that thread. Rename the cbt.bin that's in there first. This SHOULD, in theory, get you back on the path and get you back to stock 5.5.886. Forever root it, update to 893, and then update again to 901 and you should be back in business with 901 rooted. It's what I did and what I'm on.

As for the battery, no idea. I cheat...I have the external battery charger and 2 batteries.


----------

